# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Book Club Proposal 2012

## Scheherazade

Please vote for the nomination system you would like the Book Club to follow in 2012 by October 7th. 

*You can choose more than one option.*


*1. Author of the month:*  12 authors to be chosen and each month we choose a book written by one particular author. E.g. In January we include only Camus' works in the poll and read one of those in February.

*2. Genre of the month:*  Different genres to be selected and we nominate/vote for books belonging that particular genre each month. E.g., March: Month of Sci-fi so only sci-fi books will be nominated for that month.

*3. Country of the month:*12 countries to be chosen and each month we read a book from that particular country's literature. The works nominated would not be too obscure (only those are available in English on Amazon maybe?)

*4. Trend of the month:* Each month we read a book from a different period such as Victorian, Romantic etc.

*5. Random nominations:*  The present system. We nominate the books we would like to read randomly.

*6. Award Winners:* We randomly nominate books that have received various literary awards (eg Pulitzer, Booker etc).


Book Club Procedures

----------


## Paulclem

I remember doing this last year. Has it gone so quick!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> I remember doing this last year. Has it gone so quick!!


I know the feeling only so well, Paul!

----------


## Scheherazade

Usually there is much debate over this... Where is everyone?

I will be very happy with award winners...

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Why such an emphasis on award winners?

----------


## Paulclem

I think award winners would be good. It might reveal those gems that are meritorius, but not popular or well known.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Why such an emphasis on award winners?


For me, simply because I am trying to read the Pulitzer winners so reading some with the Book Club would be great...

However, like Paul said, there are so many excellent books that are not so popular... Just another way of reading different books.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

As long as we're not random. The world needs structure! If we read random books at book club, the world will descend into anarchy. I'm certain of it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> As long as we're not random. The world needs structure! If we read random books at book club, the world will descend into anarchy. I'm certain of it.


 :Biggrin: 

And the funny part is that I, with my OCD tendencies, am the only person who voted for random nominations!

----------


## Paulclem

Country and trend of the month would be good. I liked this year's categories. It's a great way to focus a month's reading. The only problem is the inevitable time when you're too busy to do the discussion justice.

----------


## Dark Muse

> As long as we're not random. The world needs structure! If we read random books at book club, the world will descend into anarchy. I'm certain of it.


Though I am usually all for Chaos in this case Random is just too hard trying to pick a book. I have too many, I need something to focus my choices. Last time we did random it was always a struggle to come up with a nomination and I would always 2nd guess my nominations and wonder if I should of picked something else. 

Also I hope Genre does not win AGAIN! Not that I object to choosing books by genre, it was fun but it would be nice to mix things up and try something different next time around. 

I am game for any of the other choices.

----------


## papayahed

aww, I love the random nominations. I can see it's a losing battle for next year, perhaps if I start now I can rally the troops for next next year.

Actually I don't mind the other choices, well except for trend. I never really know what that is or if my nominations fits.

----------


## ellenc

I vote author of the month ellenc

----------


## Scheherazade

Last couple of days to cast your votes...

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going once...*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Going twice...*

----------


## Scheherazade

Seems like it's going to be 'award winners'.

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you for your votes.

I will start another thread for nominations for next year.

Would you like to have 12 different awards included?

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you for your votes.

I will start another thread for nominations for next year.

Would you like to have 12 different awards included?

----------

